# Finding Shad



## wug (Nov 11, 2009)

Planning a trip to Livingston to Striper Fish, can anyone help me with suggestions for finding and CATCHING shad? Any help would be appreciated.
:bluefish::goldfish:


----------



## Titan2232 (Apr 2, 2014)

Possibly too far out of your way, but I have always caught my shad (6-8 gizzards) @ The Woodlands Lake. South end of the lake by the dam. There's a few hang-ups by the rocks so beware.


----------



## Flyingvranch (Mar 10, 2014)

Hey Wug, the easiest places are around the bulkheads. If you use a cast net then you can cast off your boat or if you are bank fishing you can cast off the bulkheads around the public boat launches. The public launch on the west side of the 190 bridge is usually a great place. Cast right up next to the bulkheads and try to avoid any rocks. If you hit just the right place at the right time (luck) you can fill up a bucket pretty quickly!
Good Luck!
Bud


----------



## Titan2232 (Apr 2, 2014)

You'll have a decent chance at Livingston as Flyingvranch said even with the cooler water temps. Find a consistent place on Conroe and I'll bait your hooks


----------



## creeker (Feb 14, 2005)

There may not be any shad left in the Lake of the Woodlands after the past few weeks...the commorants have been on a "shock and awe" rampage on the lake!!


----------



## Flyingvranch (Mar 10, 2014)

I always prefer the bigger shad to use for cut bait for trotlines and limb lines and such. The smaller shad are good for rod and reel fishing.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

The easiest shad to get are those up the creeks. Trapperjon and I caught them on White Rock Creek today, excellent size for striped bass.
3" to 5" they were plentiful. Anywhere from 12' down to 20" there was a good thick layer of them along the stretch from the hwy 94 bridge to White Rock City Marina.


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

shadslinger said:


> The easiest shad to get are those up the creeks. Trapperjon and I caught them on White Rock Creek today, excellent size for striped bass.
> 3" to 5" they were plentiful. Anywhere from 12' down to 20" there was a good thick layer of them along the stretch from the hwy 94 bridge to White Rock City Marina.


What kind of water clarity did you have up White Rock Loy?


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

It may be a little cool to get them around the bulk heads. If so the Kickapoo channel under the 190 bridge at mid lake and the white rock channel under FM 356 on the north end are usually good this time of year.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

The water is starting to clear up the creek, we did not get to fish much as we were on a bait run.
However we saw one other who indicated there had been some white bass caught lately.


----------



## nikki (Apr 14, 2011)

I usually have great catches under large flocks of pelican, gulls or commorants, guess they follow each other. Don't know if its the birds feeding on shad or shad feeding on waste of birds. It worked for me many a time. Good Luck


----------



## wug (Nov 11, 2009)

Thanks Guys...I think we are putting in near the Dam and then catch some bait and look for a few fish. It will be our first time to Striper Fish at Livingston...we used to fish with Striper Fever at Buchannan(Ken Milam).


----------



## Titan2232 (Apr 2, 2014)

creeker said:


> There may not be any shad left in the Lake of the Woodlands after the past few weeks...the commorants have been on a "shock and awe" rampage on the lake!!


You sir are correct. I beat the water for an hour Saturday morning with nothing to show for it. I'd pay $50 bucks for a bucket of fresh gizzard shad right about now. Maybe even a 5 gallon bucket half full.


----------

